# 750 versus 750Li driving impressions...



## abolad (Jan 1, 2005)

Has anyone driven both or even 745/745Li and if so could you please tell us about the differences and impressions particularly as related to handling and cornering. Or maybe on the otherhand there are no differnces...just a longer car!! Cheers.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

All else remaining equal, the i will outhandle the Li. The difference will be *very* subtle. Kind of like comparing the handling of the Titanic to the handling of the Andrea Dorea.

Get the sport package if you want the best possible handling.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

abolad said:


> Has anyone driven both or even 745/745Li and if so could you please tell us about the differences and impressions particularly as related to handling and cornering. Or maybe on the otherhand there are no differnces...just a longer car!! Cheers.


agree with Phil, I drove them both...hard...inappreciable difference.
now...the difference between my 545 and 745L.....F-18 vs Titanic.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

kd2789mo said:


> the difference between my 545 and 745L.....F-18 vs Titanic.


:thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Hmm, 545 vs 745L is F-18 vs Titanic? What's the E30 M3 vs 760L then?


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

swchang said:


> Hmm, 545 vs 745L is F-18 vs Titanic? What's the E30 M3 vs 760L then?


two vehicle's which don't belong in the same sentence together! :yikes:


----------



## XZLR8 (Sep 15, 2002)

abolad said:


> Has anyone driven both or even 745/745Li and if so could you please tell us about the differences and impressions particularly as related to handling and cornering. Or maybe on the otherhand there are no differnces...just a longer car!! Cheers.


Down the road, I don't think you'd notice a lot of difference. Where I think the differences creep up on you are when you start parking, etc.


----------



## 2005 745Li (Dec 23, 2004)

*What are you looking for in a car?*



abolad said:


> Has anyone driven both or even 745/745Li and if so could you please tell us about the differences and impressions particularly as related to handling and cornering. Or maybe on the otherhand there are no differnces...just a longer car!! Cheers.


I'm speaking from experience of the lowly 4.4 variety but hopefully it's still relevant.

I test drove a 745i initially and have been driving an Li for the past couple months. They both accelerate, brake and maneuver wonderfully. Ultimately it comes down to what you're looking for. I'm a big guy (6'8 250) so the availability of a stretched wheelbase is what originially attracted me to the 7. The overall feeling of roominess is why I selected the 7Li over an S430 or even the other long wheelbase models I looked at (XJ8L & A8L). If that is not a priority for you then you could buy the (slightly) cheaper and (slightly) better performing i.

I think of my 7 as a LUXURY/sport sedan while many others would categorize theirs as a SPORT/luxury sedan. Either way it is the Ultimate Driving Machine. I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you decide :thumbup:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

2005 745Li said:


> I'm speaking from experience of the lowly 4.4 variety but hopefully it's still relevant.
> 
> I test drove a 745i initially and have been driving an Li for the past couple months. They both accelerate, brake and maneuver wonderfully. Ultimately it comes down to what you're looking for. I'm a big guy (6'8 250) so the availability of a stretched wheelbase is what originially attracted me to the 7. The overall feeling of roominess is why I selected the 7Li over an S430 or even the other long wheelbase models I looked at (XJ8L & A8L). If that is not a priority for you then you could buy the (slightly) cheaper and (slightly) better performing i.
> 
> I think of my 7 as a LUXURY/sport sedan while many others would categorize theirs as a SPORT/luxury sedan. Either way it is the Ultimate Driving Machine. I'm sure you'll be happy with whatever you decide :thumbup:


Are or were you a pro athlete, by any chance?


----------

